# SE QLD - Safety Day # 3 - Sunday 13th October 2013 - REPORT



## kayakone

We did it!

Lots turned up and learned heaps. More to come.


----------



## divins

It was a great day and I personally gained a lot from the various sessions. My thanks for everyone involved in putting the day together your time and effort were very much appreciated. However I do have a question which I would like some comment on, budgets are tight at the moment and whilst eventually I will purchase both a epirb and a radio I cant afford both at the moment - so which one would you buy first? 90% of my time on the water is in sheltered waters i.e. pummistone passage, redcliff / scarborough, pine river so I am leaning towards a radio but would like your opinion as well - thanks in advance, Doug


----------



## kayakone

salticrak said:


> yeah mate, it's full of pterodactyl shit.


No it's not....it's useful shit for subduing all the big fish I catch. 

And where were you nana robber? I suppose you didn't need any practice re-entering, cause you fall off six times every attempt to get out in knee high surf. :lol:



CAV said:


> Cheers for the great day trev,
> I learnt a lot from today and got to practice a few things I haven't done in a little while so today was good.
> 
> Also, Thanks for the time and effort all the instructors and sponsors put into the day.
> 
> Oh and if trev tries to wrangle you to load his yak say no, it weighs a ton.


Forgot to tell you Cav, and Daniel, there were heavy pliers in the hatch, along with a lead-filled priest, a knife, large lip-grippers, a litre bottle of water in the dry well....thanks anyway, I was stuffed (I left home at 3 am to start putting signs out directing people to the beach).

Top marks for the catering to *Adventure Outlet* (Craig) and *Australian Kayak Specialists* (Tom and Dennis). Superb morning tea and lunch to re-fill the fuel tanks of the weary re-enterers. Thanks guys for supporting kayak safety.


----------



## fishoboy

Was a great day and may well save the life of someone in attendance or a fellow yakker they come across in their travels.

Thanks to Trev, the instructors (particularly Gary who I was fortunate enough to be trained by), the boys in the group I was in who kept me entertained all day (Joel, Steve and Cav) and the boys from Adventure Outlet and Australian Kayak Specialists.

On the subject of VHF radios, in the one linked to from Whitworths strong enough. I thought one of the instructors said to get something more than 5watts........maybe my memory is failing me already :lol:


----------



## ozjoel

unreal day, learnt an absolute bundle of excellent skills and info with top class instructors.
this sort of instruction should be mandatory.

I thought I knew a fair bit before today, but ive barely scraped the surface.
thanks trev for a great day and adventure outlet and the boys for a great bbq and gear
cheers


----------



## kayakone

fishoboy said:


> Was a great day and may well save the life of someone in attendance or a fellow yakker they come across in their travels.
> 
> Thanks to Trev, the instructors (particularly Gary who I was fortunate enough to be trained by), the boys in the group I was in who kept me entertained all day (Joel, Steve and Cav) and the boys from Adventure Outlet and Australian Kayak Specialists.
> 
> On the subject of VHF radios, in the one linked to from Whitworths strong enough. I thought one of the instructors said to get something more than 5watts........maybe my memory is failing me already :lol:


Fishoboy
VHF 
Very few come with higher than 5 watts. Only one I know of that has 1, 3, 5 and 6 W. *Most* are 1 W and 5 W, a few have 1, 3 and 5 W.


----------



## ozjoel

kayakone said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAV
> Forgot to tell you Cav said:
> 
> 
> 
> start putting signs out directing people to the beach[/b]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh, signs you reckon, didn't stop me driving straight past the Redcliffe exit, I realised............
> as I day dreamed and drove past wild horse lookout at Beerburrum .....
> hahahahahhaah
Click to expand...


----------



## Beekeeper

Trev... thanks for putting in such a great effort organising this safety day. It was a credit to you!

However, it's a great pity that a large number of persons pulled out on the day.

At $42 a nob, you're down heaps of dough... after such an organising effort, that's bordering on criminal!

I hope that everyone who failed to turn up without an extremely good excuse feels well and truly ashamed of themselves.

I wonder will they ever rue the day that they missed out on acquiring the necessary safety skills demonstrated today.

Thanks again Trev, and all the others that made the day so great.

Jimbo


----------



## LiamS

Agreed. It was an awesome day and I learnt a lot. It was great seeing so many kayaks out there in the wind. Huge thanks to Trev for all his hard work, the instructors from Adventure Outlet and Dennis and Tom from Australian Kayak Specialists.


----------



## kayakone

ozjoel said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAV
> Forgot to tell you Cav said:
> 
> 
> 
> start putting signs out directing people to the beach[/b]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh, signs you reckon, didn't stop me driving straight past the Redcliffe exit, I realised............
> as I day dreamed and drove past wild horse lookout at Beerburrum .....
> hahahahahhaah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Joel, I didn't put a sign on the Redcliffe exit, as there are 3 giant TMR signs up to 1.5 km before it.
> 
> I'm not coming kayaking in Pumicestone with you...we'll end up on the Sunny Coast. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## killer

Here's some photos of the day.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## bruus

Top effort Trev for organising another of these events and in particular for volunteering to demonstrate a capsize with gear to show how easy it is to get tangled up. I'd be surprised if anyone left today without learning a few new things and improving on what they thought they already knew.


----------



## killer

Some more.


----------



## killer

Some more.

I can only put up a few photos at a time or it crashes on me.


----------



## killer

More.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Ron for all those photos.

Love the one at 11.33 am (assuming that was the crew returning from witnessing my 'near drowning'). I counted 21 yaks (there were more).



bruus said:


> Top effort Trev for organising another of these events and in particular for volunteering to demonstrate a capsize with gear to show how easy it is to get tangled up. I'd be surprised if anyone left today without learning a few new things and improving on what they thought they already knew.


From the comments so far Daniel, I'd say that was spot on. The only thing to add is: Some people learnt a lot more than "a few" new things. Which is what it is all about!


----------



## Teo

Thanks Trev for organising this. It has been a great success! The organisation was just perfect and i learnt a lot of things. I will defenetely revise my safety gear.

See you around in mitchi.

Matteo


----------



## Qyak

Thanks for the day Trevor, the forethought and planning of the days preceedings were evident and well appreciated.

Had missed previous safety days and glad I attended this one,furthermore awesome support from the likes of Craig & Dennis for their presence and feedings us all.

Top job fella.


----------



## killer

Some more.


----------



## killer

more.


----------



## killer

more.


----------



## killer

more.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Ron for more excellent photos. Also special thanks to Ron (Killer), his wife Ros, and their daughter, for taking the registration fee and handling the sales. Without your help I could not have attended to all the other things. Ron was a beneficiary of previous safety days.

Here's a video provided by Graham Dredge, one of the instructors. It captures some great moments . Thanks Graham.....


----------



## BIGKEV

Beekeeper said:


> Trev... thanks for putting in such a great effort organising this safety day. It was a credit to you!
> 
> However, it's a great pity that a large number of persons pulled out on the day.
> 
> At $42 a nob, you're down heaps of dough... after such an organising effort, that's bordering on criminal!
> 
> I hope that everyone who failed to turn up without an extremely good excuse feels well and truly ashamed of themselves.
> 
> I wonder will they ever rue the day that they missed out on acquiring the necessary safety skills demonstrated today.
> 
> Thanks again Trev, and all the others that made the day so great.
> 
> Jimbo


Is this true?

Pretty ordinary if that's the case. I hope you aren't personally out of pocket Trev?


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Top work Trev on getting so many people to this event. I dont understand why its so hard to get a good attendance for something that is so fundamentally important for any kayak fishermen. I've been to a couple where only few people have turned up, you did well mate.


----------



## DennisT

I would like to thank Trevor for his effort putting this event together and for inviting us to be apart of it.

The opportunity to be trained by some of Australia's top instructors is fantastic and I am sure that the attendees all learnt heaps. Hats off to the Instructors and Attendees.

Thanks to Craig for joining us in sponsoring the event - It was a pleasure to work with you.

Thanks to Tom for manning the BBQ while I was enjoying the water with the camera ;-)


----------



## systemtester

Thanks Trevor, sponsors and instructors. I'm fresh to yak fishing and everything was new to me. I had Andrew (I think) and he passed on loads of tips in addition to the stuff on the program. He offered his time, advice, a SIK try out and his mobile if I had any follow up after the day. All of the instructors were super generous with their advice.

Thanks again to everyone. Boohoo to you no show guys. You've not only left Trevor out of pocket you've let yourselves down too.


----------



## anselmo

Good job Trev
If only I was closer ...


----------



## kayakone

divins said:


> It was a great day and I personally gained a lot from the various sessions. My thanks for everyone involved in putting the day together your time and effort were very much appreciated. However I do have a question which I would like some comment on, budgets are tight at the moment and whilst eventually I will purchase both a epirb and a radio I cant afford both at the moment - so which one would you buy first? 90% of my time on the water is in sheltered waters i.e. pummistone passage, redcliff / scarborough, pine river so I am leaning towards a radio but would like your opinion as well - thanks in advance, Doug


Glad you got so much out of it Doug.



Lazybugger said:


> I'd get the VHF first. For where you are fishing it should get you out of most situations plus be useful for chatting to other yakers.
> 
> Current special at Whitworths. Its been going for a while though, not sure how much longer it will last.
> 
> https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1


That's a good suggestion, but even before that, if you need help, try a paddle wave or whistle blast (Fox 40 Sharkz at 120 dba - I have them if you want one) to attract attention. A nearby stinker or yakker may be able to render assistance in a minute or so.

Apart from that, go with the VHF radio first, if finances allow. The reasons are Doug:

1. You can chat to other yakkers.

2. Do you recall the story I told you about an 'unpredicted storm' in the middle of the day, at Redcliffe, about a month ago. VHF 'saved' my life that day. It is your best communication tool on the water, across a wide range of uses.

3. Further on that, it is the first option when calling for help. It is far superior to mobile phones, because it is waterproof, the range is far greater (due to repeater stations), and it connects you directly with the closest boat that can help, as well as Coastguard/Volunteer Marine Rescue (VMR), whose sole interest is Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS). If you are in serious trouble, call on 16, and Coastguard/VMR _may_ call the EMS helicopter to help.

4. You will hear the latest marine forecast (broadcast on 16 and transmitted soon after on 21 or 67).

5. You can also request current BOM radar and warnings, or ask for wind readings.

6. You can request going on their 'log'. You give your intentions, craft description, and expected time of return. If you don't arrive by that time and tell them you are safe, they will automatically attempt to call you. No response means they will come looking for you, fast ..... great peace of mind!

As Nezevic discusses, the next step up is the activation of an EPIRB/PLB (which bypasses immediate help available from power /sail boats close to you). It escalates the rescue response straight to AMSA, with responses by helicopter and/or VMR/Coastguard. It is far more costly to the rescue authorities than previous options. _However_, if you get to being able to afford both, *and *are in grave and imminent danger, activate the PLB/EPIRB without delay.


----------



## SThomo

Thanks Trev for all the effort that went into organising such a well-run day. As someone who is pretty fresh to kayaking, it was enormously helpful and I'll be much more reassured next time I head out.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## kayakone

SThomo said:


> Thanks Trev for all the effort that went into organising such a well-run day. As someone who is pretty fresh to kayaking, it was enormously helpful and I'll be much more reassured next time I head out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


*THAT* is what it's all about. Glad you got so much out of it Steve.


----------



## kayakone

One person who originally expressed intention to attend (numbers upon which I organised the appropriate instructor ratio), did not attend. Regardless, he has just paid me. Thank you.

This person had a genuine reason (injury), advertised his injury beforehand, and *still* helped by paying to reduce my loss. Respect!

I am awaiting 16 other offers........


----------



## kayakone

Yes Chris/Salticrak

Hats off to the gentleman who really didn't need to pay, but did.

Two more paid this morning. Thank you for coming good and easing the financial burden on me.

Fourteen to go...............


----------



## nuts

Thanks once again Trev for the day, I learnt so much and also met some great people!

Also like to thank Craig for been our groups trainer, i learnt and sharpened a lot of skills! oh and Chris, have you got that permanent marker?? haha


----------



## BIGKEV

rodpac said:


> I Will definitely try to make the next one... That is if Trev decides to have one!


Well I never put my name down for this as I knew it was the same day as I was returning from 3 week USA holiday. I would really have liked to have gone, but timing was all wrong for me this time.

Maybe if Trev does decide to throw something like this again I would definitely go. But I would expect that Trev should organise a little differently and not just take the word of the brave souls behind the keyboard, but actually take monies upfront to secure a spot.

Call me cynical, but I don't trust anybody, especially people I have never met on an internet forum that are all talk when in front of a keyboard. It really is a shame that it has come to this and I'd hope you can all prove me wrong and fix Trev up for his out of pocket expenses that he has incurred on your behalf.

Kev


----------



## kayakone

Some more photos:

Craig McSween deliberately opened a hatch and flooded a SOT. The results are catastrophic. Here he demonstrates the importance of checking your hatch security before starting paddling/fishing. It took ten minutes and three people to save this yak from sinking (empty it), and to get the 'victim' home safe.


----------



## kayakone

Happens here regularly too Paul, and no doubt everywhere else. No PFDs, no knowledge, no technique, no safety gear. Only a matter of time before another death or two or ......


----------



## anselmo

Stuff everywhere indeed - was this addressed in the safety day curriculum?


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> Stuff everywhere indeed - was this addressed in the safety day curriculum?


It was Nick.

All of the capsize and re-entry exercises were with bare kayaks - no fishing gear.

"Oh what a dangerous game we played, 
When first we trolled with metres of braid. 
There were knives and tethers everywhere, 
And trebles to get in your skin and hair.

There were lines to entangle and trap you there, 
There were rods and gaffs floating everywhere. 
Our entangled limbs we could not move,
Save cutting, our safety to improve.

A first re-entry was the goal, 
And our safety knife was worth gold.
Back at last on the trusty yak, 
We will never regard safety as lax."
(Copyright kayakone)

I deliberately capsized with three lines employed trolling, and gaff, one rod and net on leashes. The results simulated reality for all kayak fishos.

Quite serious entanglement resulted, around my ankle three times, and around my wrist. I lost my hat, but because it had closed cell foam attached, I recovered it. I lost a knife, but because it was a floating knife, it too was recovered (I still have several of these if you would like one). The aim was to show reality, and how to deal with it:

1. You cannot get any wetter, so don't panic.

2. Assess the situation.
(a) Are you entangled? If so can you sort it, or cut the entaglement with a safety knife (which poses no threat to further injury)(several $ 6 ones of these still available).
(b) Can you restore gear to it's proper place, so that _it does not impede a successful first re-entry attempt_.

3. Do _all_ the housekeeping to ensure a successful re-entry, because a failed one will lead to less chance on the second attempt.

4. Re-enter.

Wished you were closer. You would have learnt something (there was no fishing from rocks section). :shock:


----------



## kayakone

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff everywhere indeed - was this addressed in the safety day curriculum?
> 
> 
> 
> It was Nick.
> 
> All of the capsize and re-entry exercises were with bare kayaks - no fishing gear.
> 
> "Oh what a dangerous game we played,
> When first we paddled with metres of braid.
> There were knives and tethers everywhere,
> And trebles to get in your skin and hair.
> 
> There were lines to entangle and trap you there,
> There were rods and gaffs floating everywhere.
> Our entangled limbs we could not move,
> Save cutting, our safety to improve.
> 
> A first re-entry was the goal,
> And our safety knife was worth gold.
> Back at last on the trusty yak,
> We will never ever regard safety as lax."
> (Copyright kayakone)
> 
> I deliberately capsized with three lines employed trolling, and gaff, one rod and net on leashes. The results simulated reality for all kayak fishos.
> 
> Quite serious entanglement resulted, around my ankle three times, and around my wrist. I lost my hat, but because it had closed cell foam attached, I recovered it. I lost a knife, but because it was a floating knife, it too was recovered (I still have several of these if you would like one). The aim was to show reality, and how to deal with it:
> 
> 1. You cannot get any wetter, so don't panic.
> 
> 2. Assess the situation.
> (a) Are you entangled? If so can you sort it, or cut the entaglement with a safety knife (which poses no threat to further injury)(several $ 6 ones of these still available).
> (b) Can you restore gear to it's proper place, so that _it does not impede a successful first re-entry attempt_.
> 
> 3. Do _all_ the housekeeping to ensure a successful re-entry, because a failed one will lead to less chance on the second attempt.
> 
> 4. Re-enter.
> 
> Wished you were closer. You would have learnt something (there was no fishing from rocks section). :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Wished you were closer. You would have learnt something (there was no fishing from rocks section). :shock:


No doubt
Would have enjoyed it too

You need an avoiding Bilbo section


----------



## kayakone

More pics:

Here's how you do it!


----------



## kayakone

Three people paid today. Very encouraging for me.


----------



## fishoboy

kayakone said:


> More pics:
> 
> Here's how you do it!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Thought you were videoing that Trev. Had not been looking forward to seeing that pop up - my fat arse in the air :lol:


----------



## kayakone

fishoboy said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> More pics:
> 
> Here's how you do it!
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you were videoing that Trev. Had not been looking forward to seeing that pop up - my fat arse in the air :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey! Your got on in one go! That's what counts.


----------

